

Ask HN: Review my first app: Objects - semantic search app for the Wikipedia - turbolent

I just launched my first app yesterday and it would be great if the HN community could review it and give some feedback.<p>Objects is a semantic search app for the Wikipedia. It allows users to choose from 240 types and add filters to query 1.5 million objects. The results can be browsed and the Wikipedia or Freebase page can be opened in Safari or Articles.<p>Example queries: countries founded before 1/1/1900 that contain "United" in their names, actors born after 1/1/1950, planets with a certain mean temperature, cities with a specific population, ...<p>Check: http://turbolent.com/ , http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/objects/id410949899 and http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2096730<p>Thanks!
======
turbolent
Clickable links: <http://turbolent.com/>
<http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/objects/id410949899>
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2096730>

